# Phil the disabled king snake



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Thursday 18th Feb, 2010

OK so you may or may not know I inherited a disabled King snake from a boy who comes into the shop now and again. He had it in with his 4 foot Boa so I decided it was in the snakes best interest to come to me.

Kings were the first snake I ever had way back before my age hot double figures. So I have a soft spot for the wee buggers.

This guy has a severe kink in his neck which leaves him with an almost permanent 65 (yes, I've tried measuring it) angle about 2 or 3 inches below the base of his skull. He also have very poor muscle tone and almost no strength to pull himself up. He's only 3 foot or so. I've yet to weigh him as I assumed I had (always check your feeding papers!!) until he had something in his chops.

After a week of uber-hydration I've not got him in a small tub, paper towel lined and heated correctly.

Today I decided time was now to feed him. He has/had absolutely no feeding response. Naturally anyway. Up until now he had been force fed fuzzies which might explain why he weights pretty much nothing what he should.
I took him out his tub, offered him an nicely warmed and defrosted mouse. Big enough to handle after a period without food but small enough to swallow assisted. I'm happy to report he ate with no fuss! Might have some fight left in him yet.


----------



## kersh (Nov 12, 2009)

lets hope he carrys on eating and gets puts some weigh on 
good luck


----------

